# head light question....



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

Is it normal for our goats to seems like the lip of the hood hangs over the first inner head light area?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

yes.


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

06gtoin216 said:


> yes.


ok thanks


----------



## brisket (Nov 24, 2010)

how do u ajust the up an down on the headlight one is out of adjustment


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

brisket said:


> how do u ajust the up an down on the headlight one is out of adjustment


When ypur standing in front of the gto like normal with hood open, look to your left passenger side between the battery and radiator you'll see a phillips screw to turn. From again where your standing in front of the gto and standing above car while looking down into that headlight adjustment screw, turn it clockwise to raise the headlight upwards towards the sky, and turn it counterclockwise to turn the light down towards the ground.


----------



## brisket (Nov 24, 2010)

thx ill look there


----------

